# Indoor skatepark



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

No opinion on LUX or color temp, but make sure you specify highly vandal-proof fixtures or the little skater punks will destroy them in short order.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

A little bit off topic, but we were just at the big ice skating rink and I noticed that a DJ had added a number of theater/disco effects lights. So the skatepark may want to add aux. lighting circuits for parties.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

define skate park.


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

I would think that it's an area with ramps, jumps and obstacles that skateboarders and inline skaters do tricks.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Just making sure. 

Do you know how big it is? How large are the ramps? 

Are they wood or concrete?


----------



## lvdesigner (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.

Everything is wood.

I have a DWG file of everything so adjusting lux levels shouldnt be a problem.

There are two problems:

The budget is tight and we need to fit into 4kW.

About the disco - Its usually rented out for a specific event.

Im trying to get aprox even 300lux, but the 4kW are killing me.


----------



## jrsparky (Dec 11, 2013)

Have you looked at Cree LED area lights? Their HO models deliver around 100 lumens per watt. The Cree Edge HO 120 LED produces around 28,000 lumens of 5700k light at 267w.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I used to frequent skate parks, and a lot of them used the larger halide style lighting, mixed with fluorescent lights. 

I wish i knew more about lights, but I am a low voltage guy. 

as for vandals, its rare. Skate parks are zero tolerance for this ****, and kids dont wanna loose they spots. 

The only place it comes to be an issue, is if the ramps are 10-12 feet tall, and then the boards can fly off the ramps and hit them. 

Also, the ramps reflect a decent amount of light.


----------



## Lampshade (Feb 7, 2014)

lvdesigner said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Everything is wood.
> 
> ...



I assume this is indoor? I have done two outdoor parks, both designed to 30-35 f/c's 300lux-350lux. Only way to do it was with 1000w metal halide. What is the ceiling height? How large is this space - length x width?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

RAB has the metal halide high bay replacement LED fixtures, might be worth checking in to in order to meet the given requirements but it is going to be heavily dependent upon the ceiling height.


----------

